# Keeping kittens apart after neutering/spaying



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey all

I have 13 week old kittens - a boy and a girl. They are booked in to be neutered in a couple of weeks. I have been told that Oscar won't have stitches and therefore won't have a collar, but Scout will - to stop her licking her wound and pulling stitches out.

I am wondering therefore if I need to keep them apart for the 7-10 days until Scout has her stitches out or should I just ask for a collar for Oscar to stop him getting at her?

I ask because they constantly wash and groom each other, and I would rather not keep them apart as they play together and cuddle/sleep together all the time, and even sometimes if Oscar can't find Scout he will cry until he's found her (even if she's just in another room!)

Thanks all! x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I didn't separate my twins when they were spayed and they were just fine, no cone or anything. As long as they leave the incision areas alone, they'll be fine. In fact, they were running around like monkeys that same evening (not recommended, but they were still at their foster home, I picked them up the next day). There was no way I could have separated them - even now, 8 years later, they're inseparable.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I think they'll probably be ok together. When my Amelia was spayed, she didn't need a collar because she didn't bother her incision. She was quite active and made me nervous romping around the day after surgery but she came through it fine. I love how Scout has her paw around Oscar in your photos.


----------



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks both!

Yes Scout is very protective of her baby brother (he was the runt of the litter). She very much mothers him 

I am quite nervous about the whole thing as a real cat-owner! Had cats my whole life but my last 2 lived for 18 years and I don't remember them being kittens as I was quite young at that time and my parents took care of them!

x


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm with you on feeling new to the kitten thing! My last cat passed at 20 years old so it has been 20 years since I had a kitten to care for. The shelter where I got Amelia spayed her before she came home and I was nervous about that because I couldn't pick the vet. All went well, though. Amelia is now 4.5 months old and as healthy as can be.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

The majority of spays I've had (not personally- LOL!) have been okay without collars. Be careful - byddwch yn ofalus - but don't fret too much.


----------



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I am sure I will have more questions as the time draws nearer!! x


----------



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

*Boy kitty scared of girl kitty*

Hi all,

I have a boy, Oscar, and a girl, Scout. They are 17 weeks old. They were abandoned at 5 weeks and I have had them since 6 weeks. Usually Scout is very mothering of Oscar (see signature pic!!) and washes him and cuddles him etc. They are generally inseparable. If Oscar is in a different room from Scout he will cry because he can't see her!

Today they were castrated/spayed respectively. Scout has to wear a collar and Oscar has been given one in case he wants to try and nibble Scout's wound. Vet told me Scout only needs to wear it if she seems to be at her wound a lot. She is - so she has the collar on.

Problem is now, Oscar seems to be completely freaked out by her in a collar. His fur along his spine stands completely upright and he is hissing! He has tried to charge at her too and I had to separate them. It's not their usual playfighting. I don't think he recognises her. I don't really know what to do. At the moment Oscar is in one room and Scout another but they don't seem happy to be apart.

- Is this generally considered normal behaviour from one kitty to another?
- Is there a way I can get Oscar used to Scout in the collar as she has a few more days wearing it?
- Help!

Thanks
Eirian x


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's normal after being at the vet, they both smell different, plus I'm sure the cone of shame is freaking them both out a bit. You may want to put a little vanilla on a towel, and rub them both down with it so they smell the same. Try giving them treats together, so that they realize that being close to the other one is a _good_ thing.

If you have some kind of "onesie" you could put on Scout, you could take the cone off.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/313554-post-surgical-onesie.html


----------



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks Marie - firstly for finding my original post on this topic!! I was trying to find it but couldn't. The vanilla thing worked really well! And we gave them some treats at the same time. It also helped having Oscar watch me put the collar on Scout so he knew what was going on 

x


----------

